# Procrastination



## Stanley (May 11, 2007)

Is anyone else bad at it? I am. I have a 10 page report due tomorrow, 2 tests on Tuesday (both covering approximately 200 pages of material) and an oral presentation on Wednesday (which supposed to be at least 30 minutes long), and what am doing instead of studying? Updating my Facebook status, posting messages in SAS, City Data and Myspace forums, and read my RSS feeds.


----------



## lilgreenmouse (Jun 14, 2009)

I do believe you have a couple all-nighters ahead of you then. Don't worry, procrastination is part of a student's life. I've learned to procrastinate within reason so I can still get 8 hours of sleep, lol.


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

I have a terrible procrastination problem. Always putting off studying and doing homework till the last minute. It's that bad if you get everything done though. I think I work better under pressure.


----------



## bowlingpins (Oct 18, 2008)

Yup, I know that feeling too well ;-(. I have a 7 page report due on Friday, and a test on that day as well. Mon-Thu, I work 12 hours so that leaves little time for studying during the week. I really should have gotten more work done this weekend.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

I'm terrible, although less terrible than I used to be. This morning I wrote about 3 pages of the 30 that are due soon, but then I spent the rest of the day playing bloody fishville and cafe world.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Mine is terrible. I have to go to the library because I can hardly focus on anything when I'm in my room with my computer and all these distractions.


----------



## rctriplefresh5 (Aug 24, 2009)

pita said:


> I'm terrible, although less terrible than I used to be. This morning I wrote about 3 pages of the 30 that are due soon, but then I spent the rest of the day playing bloody fishville and cafe world.


30? damn. im too lazy to write my 3 page double spaced free choice psych paper due on the 12th rofl.

im the master procrastinator. none of you can compete with me lol


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

Stanley said:


> Is anyone else bad at it? I am. I have a 10 page report due tomorrow, 2 tests on Tuesday (both covering approximately 200 pages of material) and an oral presentation on Wednesday (which supposed to be at least 30 minutes long), and what am doing instead of studying? Updating my Facebook status, posting messages in SAS, City Data and Myspace forums, and read my RSS feeds.


Delete your facebook and myspace account for good. Request a temporary ban from SAS forum for at least 1 week.


----------



## jane (Jan 30, 2006)

I wonder how much is procrastination, and how much is depression?????????


----------



## Setolac (Jul 26, 2009)

1 million dollars


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a massive problem with procrastination.
I've got 5000 words in for tomorrow and I just can't be arsed to do it :/ Bah.


----------



## lonelygirl88 (Dec 25, 2009)

yes- i am guilty. i am procrastinating my work right now, as usual. 
damn i wish i was one of those people that does their work immediately when they get home.


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

just try and ban facebook and all those distractions off your laptop!! i dunno how but im sure theres a way to do it! you will get nothing done if you stay on facebook! im being harsh but im speaking the truth


----------



## myshkin (Jan 30, 2010)

I never procrastinate, seriously. I used to all the time in high school, but never in college. I absolutely hate it. How can you guys stand the torture of knowing you have a large amount of work that you need to get done?


----------



## Squizzy (Dec 21, 2004)

myshkin said:


> I never procrastinate, seriously. I used to all the time in high school, but never in college. I absolutely hate it. How can you guys stand the torture of knowing you have a large amount of work that you need to get done?


Exactly. I hate the feeling of that. Also, my professors grade very hard as my school focuses on writing skills. I have to bring my paper into the writing center and revise it two-three times in order to get a decent grade. If I wrote it last minute I would get a very bad grade.

The feeling of anxiety produced by the thought of doing poorly is worse then actually doing the work in my opinion


----------



## TheGambit (Nov 27, 2009)

I had a snow day today so I did nothing and just relaxed.

I have a test tomorrow and an entire class's labs to grade.

I'm going to have a crazy amount of work to do tomorrow.

Fun Fun.


----------

